# New Pup



## Brian Hicks (May 10, 2011)

Hey all,

I just got my new pup yesterday. She is Vrijheid's Kristian Dior and is 8 weeks. Here is a quick video i shot this morning. Enjoy.

http://youtu.be/5GZBKvYkIL0

Brian


----------



## Jennifer Coulter (Sep 18, 2007)

Pretty cute happy stripey thing you have there!

As an aside...this is the second video/picture I have seen in a couple of days that featured those puppy pee pad things. (at least that is what I think they are) People don't actually let their puppies pee on those in the house do they? Maybe someone can explain to me what their purpose is?

If they are not puppy pee pad things, please forgive my ignorance.


----------



## will fernandez (May 17, 2006)

From looking at your pup...it looks like you are going to have your hands full...good luck


----------



## Brian Hicks (May 10, 2011)

Jennifer Coulter said:


> Pretty cute happy stripey thing you have there!
> 
> As an aside...this is the second video/picture I have seen in a couple of days that featured those puppy pee pad things. (at least that is what I think they are) People don't actually let their puppies pee on those in the house do they? Maybe someone can explain to me what their purpose is?
> 
> If they are not puppy pee pad things, please forgive my ignorance.


Ya those are puppy pads. We are just using those until she gets her second set of shots next week. Then we'll be going outisde to go potty.



will fernandez said:


> From looking at your pup...it looks like you are going to have your hands full...good luck


Totally. It's pretty fun.


----------



## Jennifer Coulter (Sep 18, 2007)

Thanks for the explanation. I never thought about that reasoning before.

I do like pups that are go getters from the get go! Have fun


----------



## Brian Hicks (May 10, 2011)

Jennifer Coulter said:


> .. I do like pups that are go getters from the get go! Have fun


That she is! We are having a blast with her.


----------



## Maren Bell Jones (Jun 7, 2006)

This is not exactly the first "video" I've seen of your pup. I interacted with Krumel, your pup's mom, for a week back in May and helped with her pregnancy check ultrasound. Really nice female. If she ever needs a home, Asheley can contact me any time. ;-) Your pup is cute too. Keep us posted! :smile:


----------



## Dave Martin (Aug 11, 2010)

Very nice indeed. Enjoy her Brian!


----------



## Brian Hicks (May 10, 2011)

Maren Bell Jones said:


> This is not exactly the first "video" I've seen of your pup. I interacted with Krumel, your pup's mom, for a week back in May and helped with her pregnancy check ultrasound. Really nice female. If she ever needs a home, Asheley can contact me any time. ;-) Your pup is cute too. Keep us posted! :smile:


Thats awesome. I wish i could have made it out there to see the whole litter and the mom. I really happy with her.



Dave Martin said:


> Very nice indeed. Enjoy her Brian!


Thanks!


----------



## Brian Hicks (May 10, 2011)

Dior at 11 weeks today.....:twisted: We call her"The Velociraptor".


----------



## Robert Seymour (Aug 17, 2011)

Hi Brian and congrats mate. She looks like a bouncy girl and full of beans mate, good luck at whatever her chosen path will be !!!!


----------



## Maren Bell Jones (Jun 7, 2006)

Dem ears! So cute! She looks like a little doll... some day I shall have a stripey. I shall call him Stripey and he shall be mine and he shall be my Stripey.


----------



## Brian Hicks (May 10, 2011)

Robert Seymour said:


> Hi Brian and congrats mate. She looks like a bouncy girl and full of beans mate, good luck at whatever her chosen path will be !!!!


 Thanks Robert. We will be getting after Schutzhund when she gets a few months older.



Maren Bell Jones said:


> Dem ears! So cute! She looks like a little doll... some day I shall have a stripey. I shall call him Stripey and he shall be mine and he shall be my Stripey.


Ha! I chose a lighter color pup and i'm glad i did. She is really stripey! I don't know about "a little doll" though, unless you mean a little doll that bites everything that moves one inch, or even thinks about moving one inch....She's happy though!


----------



## Nicole Stark (Jul 22, 2009)

Brian Hicks said:


> Thanks Robert. We will be getting after Schutzhund when she gets a few months older.


Congrats again on your pup. Is it your preference or that of the club you intend to join that drives when you will start SchH with her?


----------



## Brian Hicks (May 10, 2011)

Nicole Stark said:


> Congrats again on your pup. Is it your preference or that of the club you intend to join that drives when you will start SchH with her?


My preference. There are a few clubs in my area and i haven't visited any of them yet. She still has a few weeks for her last rounds of shots. I want to teach her alot more of the basic OB commands before we visit also


----------



## Nicole Stark (Jul 22, 2009)

Brian Hicks said:


> I want to teach her alot more of the basic OB commands before we visit also


That certainly seems useful. Is this your first dog that you have involved in a working sport?


----------



## Brian Hicks (May 10, 2011)

Nicole Stark said:


> That certainly seems useful. Is this your first dog that you have involved in a working sport?


Yep. My first large breed and my first working dog. It's pretty intimidating, especially with people saying you always screw up your first dog. I think i'm putting alot of pressure on myself.... but then i'll come on here and read a few threads and think to myself, " i guess i'm alright right now". Nothing i'm seeing or hopefully doing seems off base with what is discussed here. Hopefully i'm doing thinkgs right...:-s


----------



## Nicole Stark (Jul 22, 2009)

I'm going to send you a PM about something, let me know if you don't get it ok?


----------



## Brian Hicks (May 10, 2011)

Nicole Stark said:


> I'm going to send you a PM about something, let me know if you don't get it ok?


ok.. standing by..


----------



## Brian Hicks (May 10, 2011)

Recieved and replied.


----------



## Giena Zeches (Aug 1, 2011)

She's gorgeous, good luck with her!


----------



## Jenny Thorp (Nov 8, 2008)

Glad she arrived safe and sound 
Thankyou for sharing her with us.

You're going to have SO much fun !!!


----------



## Brian Anderson (Dec 2, 2010)

Brian thats a really nice looking pup!!


----------



## Brian Hicks (May 10, 2011)

Giena Zeches said:


> She's gorgeous, good luck with her!





Jenny Thorp said:


> Glad she arrived safe and sound
> Thankyou for sharing her with us.
> 
> You're going to have SO much fun !!!





Brian Anderson said:


> Brian thats a really nice looking pup!!


Thanks everyone.


----------



## David Petruescu (Aug 19, 2011)

Absolutely awesome! Good luck and hope to see you guys around.


----------



## Brian Hicks (May 10, 2011)

David Petruescu said:


> Absolutely awesome! Good luck and hope to see you guys around.


Ya you too. Keep me posted where you plan on training.


----------



## susan tuck (Mar 28, 2006)

She's so cute! Love the ears. congratulations!


----------



## Tracey Hughes (Jul 13, 2007)

She is a beautiful pup, love the name too!

Don’t believe that you will ruin your first pup..that is pure BS! 

Surround yourself with good people and use common sense and you will do great. For some reason the “oldtimers” like to freak newcomers out a bit:mrgreen:

There are people who have been very successful with their first dogs!!

Good luck!


----------



## Deb Vigil (Jan 1, 2008)

Good look pup.. I like the fact the pup is very curious and not afraid of stuff... Cant wait to see the pups future .. best of luck


----------



## Brian Hicks (May 10, 2011)

susan tuck said:


> She's so cute! Love the ears. congratulations!





Tracey Hughes said:


> She is a beautiful pup, love the name too!
> 
> Don’t believe that you will ruin your first pup..that is pure BS!
> 
> ...





Deb Vigil said:


> Good look pup.. I like the fact the pup is very curious and not afraid of stuff... Cant wait to see the pups future .. best of luck


Thanks!:smile:


----------



## Mo Earle (Mar 1, 2008)

beautiful Dutchie- hope you do lots of great things with her


----------

